
Extracting human emotion and body language with machine learning - immexerxez
http://www.cometcred.com/ires
======
immexerxez
Hello everyone! I was just wondering if you guys could give me a little input
on a potential project I would like to start. The main concept is: learning
human emotions with machine learning through speech and body language and
using this model to help possibly diagnose emotional disorders or to help
people struggling with emotional disorders. I could also see it being
beneficial for market research/sales, law enforcement, TSA, or security in
general. If it isn`t too much for a little feedback on whether this kind of
product would even be useful for this market I would really appreciate it.

